

13 Questions with Mark Cuban - NickSarath
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/30/13-questions-with-mark-cuban/

======
gamechangr
I liked #12 "Didn't respond". It should be "12 Questions with Mark Cuban"

------
davecheney
13 softball questions with Mark Cuban. What a load of crap.

